# What do you think about these trainers?



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm trying to get into training classes but am having a hard time picking. I need your opinions based from your experiences. What do you think about these trainers?
McAdenville Dog Training | Gastonia Dog Training
Dog Trainers in Charlotte North Carolina | The Dog Wizard
Charlotte Dog Training, Ballantyne Dog Training, Matthews NC Dog Training
Highland Canine Training offers top dog training programs and courses - Dog Trainer School USA

I'm just trying to better my dog and proof her commands as well as better socialization. I have no particular issues with my dog. She's great with kids and people. I've never used a prong because she walks great with a flat. I'm just looking to better her overall and maybe keep her busy as well as me. Or if you have any you'd recommend, please let me know.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

The first one seems to be a trainer with some chops. Her qualifications are varied and she has trained and titled her own dogs (from what I could tell).
The second one seems to cater to the "fur baby" crowd, all cutesie and dogs wearing people's clothes in the pics. No thanks.
The third's qualifications page talks all about the company, but doesn't give any true qualifications on any specific trainer or methods?
The fourth one seems to have decent dogs but the trainer's qualifications aren't really there? It looks like they import already trained dogs, but I can't see what the trainer's actual experience is. Just that they've worked with a lot of law enforcement. 

Of course, it is your dog and you need to go see for yourself if you can. See if you like their actual dogs and how they interact with them. We have gotten quite a few clients over the years who decide to work with us once they meet our dogs LOL. Most trainers can talk a good game but you need to watch them work with their own dog. 
We had some clients who went to another trainer in the area briefly, he has lots of awards and qualifications so there is no doubt he can train a dog. The thing that finally got to these people was they realized they had never been able to actually interact with the trainer's dog, the dog was kept in the other room with a baby gate at the door. The trainer would step over the gate to go into the room and show off with the dog, but no one could ever get near the dog. 
When they came to our place, the dogs were all approachable and friendly to the people and their dog. This is what they wanted in their dog, so there you go. 
Now some people would absolutely want the first trainer's dog, and if that is the case then he's their guy. 
Hope I'm making sense .


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I picked my trainer after I seen her with her dogs. When I first met her she had a pug and a Rott that are so well trained its amazing. She has titled her dogs, she trains in other clubs and her dogs are trained in rally and therapy. By the time I got my shepherd puppy she added a second Rott, which is also very well trained at a young age. She cares for her dogs and all other dogs...ask my son, he always say that he thinks our dog likes her more then him sometimes...My dog adores her!! She always brings one of the Rotts and the pug to class, she uses them as demos and they are calm non reactive dogs and you can tell she put a lot into them I've interacted with all of them with no problems and I really haven't found another trainer like her.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks you guys! I guess I'll just have to make the time to go out and see the trainers. Maybe sometime this week depending on their answers.

I noticed when sending them emails is that, I don't really know what to ask them... What questions should I ask them?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

If a trainer wouldn't let me interact with their dog(s), that would be a HUGE RED FLAG to me!

As it would if my dog didn't like him/her!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I like the 1st one, but as with everything that is claimed, validate that the trainer has done what they claimed to have accomplished.

Some trainers, etc infer that they have done something,but........


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

codmaster said:


> If a trainer wouldn't* let me interact with their dog*(s), that would be a HUGE RED FLAG to me!
> 
> As it would if my dog didn't like him/her!


Why would that be a red flag? Interacting with dogs isn't something that I consider important when I go train with my trainer.
Her dogs are hers, they don't care about me. I can watch her do an obedience routine and see her training credentials/ability.

As far as the trainers, the 3rd one is the only one that I wouldn't really want to deal with. I'd rather go to a facility than have someone come to my home. The trainers that are so private that way may use methods that unsuspecting owners have no clue about, and no one to call the trainer out if they are not doing right by the dog. I also want to work my dog in different venues,w/ distractions....in home training is in their comfort zone. It also looks like a franchise. No credentials are shown on that link.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Why would that be a red flag? Interacting with dogs isn't something that I consider important when I go train with my trainer.
> Her dogs are hers, they don't care about me. I can watch her do an obedience routine and see her training credentials/ability.


In the case of the trainer I was talking about. His dog was physically barred from the area with the clients and their dogs. They were told not to approach the dog at all much less try to interact with it. When clients come here, our dogs are part of the sales team, so to speak. They don't gush over clients, but do greet them and will accept someone petting them. Do they fall in love with the client? No, but they are polite and approachable. 
This other trainer was touting his dog as the ultimate example of a well trained family dog, and yes he could perform, but to the clients he came off as dangerous. Whether he was or not, who knows. To them the issue became the big picture. If he promoted a dog that he considered unreliable with strangers as a good example of a good family companion, then they decided his philosophy didn't match with theirs. 
They didn't bash him to anyone else, not even really to us, they were just nervous about meeting with another trainer who did Schutzhund and Law Enforcement training and basically told us that they didn't want to waste our time or theirs if our dogs and/or our results would be something along those lines. I was using it more as a cautionary tale, make sure the trainer the OP decides is someone whose overall philosophy jibes with hers. 
Kind of like when you look at getting someone to design a house for you, even if the person has numerous awards and does beautiful work, it doesn't really matter if his focus is on intown urban lofts and you want a farmhouse. 
I'm not saying you have to find a trainer who does things exactly as you propose, after all you are paying for their expertise, just that there are some things you need to consider outside of their resume.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

"They didn't bash him to anyone else, not even really to us, they were just nervous about meeting with another trainer who did Schutzhund and Law Enforcement training and basically told us that they didn't want to waste our time or theirs if our dogs and/or our results would be something along those lines. I was using it more as a cautionary tale, make sure the trainer the OP decides is someone whose overall philosophy jibes with hers. 
Kind of like when you look at getting someone to design a house for you, even if the person has numerous awards and does beautiful work, it doesn't really matter if his focus is on intown urban lofts and you want a farmhouse. 
I'm not saying you have to find a trainer who does things exactly as you propose, after all you are paying for their expertise, just that there are some things you need to consider outside of their resume."


I would look for a combo of things. Proven expertise that you can verify (off line, documentation), how you feel with the trainer and what Annette stated about training philosphy. Can the trainer really read the dog? 

Training is very basic - too much marketing creates an aura of " why are they focusing on other things other than the basic stuff?


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Just an update.

I contacted all trainers and although the top 3 were great. I went with the first one. She works directly with German Shepherds because she has 9 on 3 acres of land. Her main dog is IPO, SVV and they showed me his bite work. Great dog. She also has 2 off springs from this male. The son is TDI and the daughter's going for a BH. After a one time visit with the trainer, I was set that she'd be the best. Just from talking with her, I could tell she genuinely has a passion for the breed and takes great care for them. 

She recommended me to bring my girl as well so she can make an eval. It felt good to hear from an experienced person to know that I've done a decent job so far. My girl isn't well socialized with other dogs, so she's slowly introducing her dogs with my girl. The trainer did see some nervous-ness from my girl but no aggression, no hackles, sniffs and they walked with each other just fine. Maybe in the future they'll get to play off-leash but the trainer wasn't sure of my girl yet (Very understandable). 

I told the trainer that I'm aiming for the CGC and other sports if possible. She thought my girl would be great for Schutzhund and my schedule works perfectly for the training. I'm so excited! I'll register my girl with PAL sometime this week. All in all, it was a great experience and Abby definitely exceeded my expectations when meeting the other dogs. I'm so proud of her! 

Thank you all for your opinions. They are greatly appreciated and helped me find a suitable trainer.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

GSDkid said:


> Just an update.
> 
> I contacted all trainers and although the top 3 were great. I went with the first one. She works directly with German Shepherds because she has 9 on 3 acres of land. Her main dog is IPO, SVV and they showed me his bite work. Great dog. She also has 2 off springs from this male. The son is TDI and the daughter's going for a BH. After a one time visit with the trainer, I was set that she'd be the best. Just from talking with her, I could tell she genuinely has a passion for the breed and takes great care for them.
> 
> ...


Good. *A good trainer should be able to adapt to multiple dogs, multiple situations. *

We have received referrals from people in the area for "aggressive dog" at 18 mos, since other trainers supposedly could not handle the dog, were afraid of the dog (per the owner). Dog was not aggressive - other issues hand.....


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks Smithie. That's one of the particular reasons why I wanted a trainer that has experience with German Shepherds. I know they can be intimidating to other people and the other trainers I listed seemed like they trained more commonly with smaller breeds. So I doubt they would have the training I was looking for.

Also, I'm not sure if this is irregular or not, but the trainer said I'd be paying $20 per visit and we'll be training in different areas. I'm sure she meant cash but should I be expecting a receipt? They seemed like really old fashioned people and this is my first time working with a trainer. I don't really know what to expect.

She said we'll do training mostly as a one on one and maybe further down the road, join some classes.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When I train privately I pay cash each visit and don't expect a receipt. If the trainer wants a month payment ahead, then maybe ask for a receipt. After you have a relationship, then I'd not worry about it. One on one is good, I like it but also like having others train with us so the distractions of other dogs is there. Usually my trainers dogs will fill that role, she has several(some are boarding) and they are out often in the fenced yard when we train in her field...so my dog has to work while they are trying to get his attention.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> *Why would that be a red flag? Interacting with dogs isn't something that I consider important when I go train with my trainer.*
> *Her dogs are hers, they don't care about me. I can watch her do an obedience routine and see her training credentials/ability.*
> 
> As far as the trainers, the 3rd one is the only one that I wouldn't really want to deal with. I'd rather go to a facility than have someone come to my home. The trainers that are so private that way may use methods that unsuspecting owners have no clue about, and no one to call the trainer out if they are not doing right by the dog. I also want to work my dog in different venues,w/ distractions....in home training is in their comfort zone. It also looks like a franchise. No credentials are shown on that link.


 "
Originally Posted by *codmaster*  
_If a trainer wouldn't* let me interact with their dog*(s), that would be a HUGE RED FLAG to me!As it would if my dog didn't like him/her!"_

_Why would it be a RED FLAG if I couldn't interact with my trainers dogs - at least to meet them. *Obvious! T*o me temperament is at least as important as their training! If a pro trainer cannot have a well temperamented dog who can meet the public (me!) in an appropriate manner, I would not have much faityh in their overall training abilities!_

_If obedience is the most important thing, then who would care what kind of personality or temperament their trainers dogs have? You are right in that!_


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I guess my thinking is the temperament is the dogs, not the trainers, and if they are managing a reactive dog or aggressive dog, yet the dog is trained to do what is commanded/expected of them, I respect that.

I don't feel the need to pet or have a dog loving on me when the dog doesn't know me. 
I'd rather see a trainer interacting with a *handful of a dog* that needs management than one that is so happy go lucky and biddable that training is a breeze no matter who is working it. Sure they can bring out whatever they want to represent them.... but I wouldn't dismiss a trainer because they are working an aggressive or reactive dog. It is more the way they are working with the particular dog and how the dog responds to them.

But then the trainers I've gone to, generally work with dogs that have issues.


----------

